
FTC loses: Judge dismisses FTC data security case against LabMD - tptacek
http://www.networkworld.com/article/3006335/security/ftc-loses-judge-dismisses-ftc-data-security-case-against-labmd.html
======
tptacek
Précis: LabMD was alerted to documents containing client info circulating on
Limewire by Tiversa, a "P2P Security" firm. When LabMD refused to pay Tiversa,
Tiversa turned the files over to FTC, who opened up an action against LabMD.
Later, whistleblowers inside of Tiversa revealed that the firm had been
embellishing reports in order to extract payments from potential clients.

